# Juve - Atalanta: finale Coppa Italia. 19 maggio ore 21. Tv.



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Juventus - Atalanta, finale di Coppa Italia 2021. Si gioca mercoledì 19 maggio 2021 alle ore 21:00 al Mapei di Reggio Emilia con il 20% del pubblico sugli spalti.

Dove vedere Juve - Atalanta in tv?

Diretta sulla Rai mercoledì 19 maggio alle ore 21.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Penso che i gobbi baratteranno la Coppetta Italia con una grande prestazione dei dopati domenica contro di noi.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Tifiamo i nerazzurri, sperando magari ai rigori.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338324 ha scritto:


> Penso che i gobbi baratteranno la Coppetta Italia con una grande prestazione dei dopati domenica contro di noi.



Secondo me la barattano: la Juventus gli lascia la Coppa Italia in cambio di fare la partita della vita contro di noi domenica prossima.
Comunque in ogni caso colpa nostra, siamo maledetti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

devono volare crociati


----------



## Sheldon92 (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338322 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Atalanta, finale di Coppa Italia 2021. Si gioca mercoledì 19 maggio 2021 alle ore 21:00 al Mapei di Reggio Emilia con il 20% del pubblico sugli spalti.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Atalanta in tv?
> 
> ...



1 fisso. Bergamaschi a riposo per piallarci domenica. TUTTO SCRITTO.


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Juventus che si scansa, Atalanta che vince in carrozza e poi domenica col coltello tra i denti per fotterci per bene.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338324 ha scritto:


> Penso che i gobbi baratteranno la Coppetta Italia con una grande prestazione dei dopati domenica contro di noi.



Esattamente come due anni fa, fecero Atalanta e Lazio.

Sempre noi le vittime


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338324 ha scritto:


> Penso che i gobbi baratteranno la Coppetta Italia con una grande prestazione dei dopati domenica contro di noi.



Ovvio. A meno che qualcuno non perda la testa e i bergamosci decidano di fargliela pagare.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Maggio 2021)

questa partita l'avevo rimossa..potrebbe anche creare qualche meccanismo psicologico interessante

del tipo che magari la juve vince con qualche "forzatura" arbitrale e l'atalanta la volta dopo diciamo che non sputerà sangue per aiutare i gobbi ecco..


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2338332 ha scritto:


> Secondo me la barattano: la Juventus gli lascia la Coppa Italia in cambio di fare la partita della vita contro di noi domenica prossima.
> Comunque in ogni caso colpa nostra, siamo maledetti.



Ma certo che andrà così, non li faranno neanche stancare.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2338347 ha scritto:


> questa partita l'avevo rimossa..potrebbe anche creare qualche meccanismo psicologico interessante
> 
> del tipo che magari la juve vince con qualche "forzatura" arbitrale e l'atalanta la volta dopo diciamo che non sputerà sangue per aiutare i gobbi ecco..



Ma figurati...


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2338347 ha scritto:


> questa partita l'avevo rimossa..potrebbe anche creare qualche meccanismo psicologico interessante
> 
> del tipo che magari la juve vince con qualche "forzatura" arbitrale e l'atalanta la volta dopo diciamo che non sputerà sangue per aiutare i gobbi ecco..



Agnelli pagherà l'arbitro per favorire l'Atalanta e mettere fine alle vicissitudini arbitrali di ieri. Dai ragazzi, un minimo di elasticità.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Maggio 2021)

Sheldon92;2338334 ha scritto:


> 1 fisso. Bergamaschi a riposo per piallarci domenica. TUTTO SCRITTO.



eh ma non avrebbe senso per loro

vincere con noi non serve a nulla mentre con loro c'è una coppa storica per l'atalanta


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2338354 ha scritto:


> eh ma non avrebbe senso per loro
> 
> vincere con noi non serve a nulla mentre con loro c'è una coppa storica per l'atalanta



beh, secondo posto vale 5.2 mln di euro in più.
Ti pare? Vorranno fare il colpaccio in entrambe le partite, altro che.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Maggio 2021)

Una bella amichevole. Lo stadio del Sassuolo è lo scenario perfetto. A fine partita si ritroveranno tutte e tre le squadre a festeggiare.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338324 ha scritto:


> Penso che i gobbi baratteranno la Coppetta Italia con una grande prestazione dei dopati domenica contro di noi.



Stavo per scrivere la stessa identica cosa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2021)

giocatevi la casa sull'atalanta.

sarà un'amichevole. magari mascherata. ma non più di tanto.


----------



## folletto (17 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2338337 ha scritto:


> Juventus che si scansa, Atalanta che vince in carrozza e poi domenica col coltello tra i denti per fotterci per bene.



Gli basta uno stuzzicadenti, altro che coltello, ultimamente ci stuprano con una certa facilità


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Maggio 2021)

Comunque un rito vodoo pure a Ronaldo gli faceva così schifo alla madre di Lukaku??


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2338339 ha scritto:


> Esattamente come due anni fa, fecero Atalanta e Lazio.
> 
> Sempre noi le vittime



Un'altra beffa per 1-2 punti all'ultima sarà davvero dura da digerire..


----------



## kipstar (17 Maggio 2021)

credo che l'atalanta vincerà facilmente....per la giuve la partita della stagione non è questa....ma quella a bologna....

poi per quel che riguarda noi.....dovremmo fare la partita della vita a bergamo.....ma siamo in grado ? ce la facciamo ? è durissima....però non si deve mai partire battuti nel calcio......altrimenti si perde di sicuro.....


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338322 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Atalanta, finale di Coppa Italia 2021. Si gioca mercoledì 19 maggio 2021 alle ore 21:00 al Mapei di Reggio Emilia con il 20% del pubblico sugli spalti.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Atalanta in tv?
> 
> ...



Edit : l'andata si gioca mercoledi, il ritorno domenica sera.

In realtà è un triangolare juve-atalanta-milan.
Nemmeno quotato chi resterà col cerino in mano e il cetriolo nell'orifizio anale.


----------



## mabadi (17 Maggio 2021)

La nostra speranza è che l'Atalanta perda per un rigore ed un rosso inventati.


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Maggio 2021)

mabadi;2338822 ha scritto:


> La nostra speranza è che l'Atalanta perda per un rigore ed un rosso inventati.



E un bel conseguente rissone con gasperini espulso.


----------



## mabadi (17 Maggio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2338858 ha scritto:


> E un bel conseguente rissone con gasperini espulso.



bravo così faranno un autogol con noi per vendicarsi .... inutile sperare che il Milan segni.


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Maggio 2021)

Io non ci credo proprio.
Anche se l'Atalanta andasse ai supplementari, facesse risse, perdesse 5 giocatori per infortunio, noi a Bergamo non vinceremo.


----------



## Zenos (17 Maggio 2021)

kipstar;2338691 ha scritto:


> credo che l'atalanta vincerà facilmente....per la giuve la partita della stagione non è questa....ma quella a bologna....
> 
> poi per quel che riguarda noi.....dovremmo fare la partita della vita a bergamo.....ma siamo in grado ? ce la facciamo ? è durissima....però non si deve mai partire battuti nel calcio......altrimenti si perde di sicuro.....



Pioli ha detto "ci proveremo'. Che perdente.


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2021)

la squalifica in finale di coppa Italia viene scontata in campionato ?
perchè sono parecchi i diffidati


----------



## Jino (17 Maggio 2021)

Tifo per i supplementari


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2339368 ha scritto:


> la squalifica in finale di coppa Italia viene scontata in campionato ?
> perchè sono parecchi i diffidati



Ben nove bianconeri a rischio squalifica: Arthur, Bentancur, Bernardeschi, Chiesa, Cristiano Ronaldo, De Ligt, Demiral, Morata, Rabiot. Solamente tre, invece, in casa Atalanta: Ilicic, Malinovskyi, Palomino.

Ma penso che non vengano scontati in campionato,perchè in un altro sito,durante genoa-atalanta,si parlava del solo Freuler a rischio squalifica in vista del Milan


----------



## DavidGoffin (18 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338322 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Atalanta, finale di Coppa Italia 2021. Si gioca mercoledì 19 maggio 2021 alle ore 21:00 al Mapei di Reggio Emilia con il 20% del pubblico sugli spalti.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Atalanta in tv?
> 
> ...




Dobbiamo sperare innanzitutto che si scannino entrambe in vista di domenica prossima

Poi sperare vinca Atalanta che magari saranno un pò più sazi domenica.

Pensate se vince Juventus e come colpo di grazia l'Atalanta ci batte?

D'altro cant se la Juventus vince l'Atalanta potrebbe farci il regalo di buttarli fuori dalla Champions


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338322 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Atalanta, finale di Coppa Italia 2021. Si gioca mercoledì 19 maggio 2021 alle ore 21:00 al Mapei di Reggio Emilia con il 20% del pubblico sugli spalti.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Atalanta in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338322 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Atalanta, finale di Coppa Italia 2021. Si gioca mercoledì 19 maggio 2021 alle ore 21:00 al Mapei di Reggio Emilia con il 20% del pubblico sugli spalti.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Atalanta in tv?
> 
> ...



Le quote danno leggermente favorita l'atalanta.
E le quote raramente steccano.


Certo che ce ne vuole in una finale di coppa italia vedere la juve sfavorita per i books, contro l'atalanta poi....
Il milan invece, che giorni fa era dato favorito contro l'atalanta, registra oggi la stessa quota della squadra di casa.
Nelle ultime 24 ore è cambiato tanto/tutto per chi disegna la lavagna delle giocate.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2340399 ha scritto:


> Le quote danno leggermente favorita l'atalanta.
> E le quote raramente steccano.
> 
> 
> ...



La quota di partenza di atalanta-Milan era data dal fatto che a noi serve e a loro no e i bookmakers tengono conto di questo,ora si è livellata perché la gente sta' scommettendo sulla vittoria dell'atalanta e di conseguenza scenderà la quota dell'1 e saliranno l'x e il 2.


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2340405 ha scritto:


> La quota di partenza di atalanta-Milan era data dal fatto che a noi serve e a loro no e i bookmakers tengono conto di questo,ora si è livellata perché la gente sta' scommettendo sulla vittoria dell'atalanta e di conseguenza scenderà la quota dell'1 e saliranno l'x e il 2.



Sarebbe una spiegazione logica, ma l'80% dei soldi scommessi sta sul 2 del Milan... In teoria la quota del Milan dovrebbe calare, invece ai bookmakers sta bene prendere gioco, perciò gli scommettitori ci vedono favoriti, ma i bookmakers -ad ora- no


----------



## unbreakable (19 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338322 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Atalanta, finale di Coppa Italia 2021. Si gioca mercoledì 19 maggio 2021 alle ore 21:00 al Mapei di Reggio Emilia con il 20% del pubblico sugli spalti.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Atalanta in tv?
> 
> ...



si tifa per un'azione congiunta fra INTERPOL e WADA..


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338322 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Atalanta, finale di Coppa Italia 2021. Si gioca mercoledì 19 maggio 2021 alle ore 21:00 al Mapei di Reggio Emilia con il 20% del pubblico sugli spalti.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Atalanta in tv?
> 
> ...



Prevedo un 3-2 per i bergamaschi con squadre lunghe, gioco arioso e aperto e falli amichevoli e strette di mano.
In compenso domenica assalto all'arma bianca, formazione a testuggine con pressing a tutto campo e furia agonistica inumana.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338322 ha scritto:


> Juventus - Atalanta, finale di Coppa Italia 2021. Si gioca mercoledì 19 maggio 2021 alle ore 21:00 al Mapei di Reggio Emilia con il 20% del pubblico sugli spalti.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Atalanta in tv?
> 
> ...




Dopati contro lestofanti incalliti, vedasi ennesimo fattaccio odierno, cioè Bonucci che si conferma vero uomo schifoso. Ma tanto anche stavolta la FJGC metterà tutto a tacere. 

La mia speranza? Che ci siano infortuni a grappoli. E che Bangsbo abbia esaurito le scorte di materiale radioattivo nel "preparare" i giocatori per stasera.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2021)

Quel razzo cinese che girovagava nell'atmosfera è già precipitato, vero? Peccato.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Maggio 2021)

Eviteranno accuratamente di andare ai supplementari,onde evitare che i bombati arrivino a domenica in deficit di ossigeno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Maggio 2021)

Ecthelion;2340448 ha scritto:


> Prevedo un 3-2 per i bergamaschi con squadre lunghe, gioco arioso e aperto e falli amichevoli e strette di mano.
> In compenso domenica assalto all'arma bianca, formazione a testuggine con pressing a tutto campo e furia agonistica inumana.



Praticamente come la partita di campionato giocata tra le due squadre.
Probabile..


----------



## Hellscream (19 Maggio 2021)

Almeno c'è Gnagnalisa che canta l'inno


----------



## JoKeR (19 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2340711 ha scritto:


> Almeno c'è Gnagnalisa che canta l'inno



Che passera


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2340711 ha scritto:


> Almeno c'è Gnagnalisa che canta l'inno



Che figa


----------



## sacchino (19 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2340716 ha scritto:


> Che figa



Perché se io scrivo ***** mi asteriscano e tu scrivi figa no.
Approvare subito il del Zan.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2021)

sacchino;2340718 ha scritto:


> Perché se io scrivo ***** mi asteriscano e tu scrivi figa no.
> Approvare subito il del Zan.



Perchè io sono io 




Non è "asteriscato". Scrivilo bene...


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2021)

sacchino;2340718 ha scritto:


> Perché se io scrivo ***** mi asteriscano e tu scrivi figa no.
> Approvare subito il del Zan.


Forse perchè hai usato la "C"? Vecchio volpone  .


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2021)

Penso che i Gasperson boys li faranno a cocci. Per tante ragioni...


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2021)

Pippi Calzelunghe titolare al posto di Rotobala adirittura


----------



## Hellscream (19 Maggio 2021)

Che pezzo di figa, mamma mia


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2021)

Il commentatore Rai ha detto "Bellissima Annalisa". Verrà licenziato domani per sessismohohohoh, sicuro.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2021)

Tanta roba. Viva la figa. Sempre e comunque.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Maggio 2021)

Quanto vorrei una bella stirata a questi di torino


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Maggio 2021)

Orrenda interpretazione dell'inno nazionale.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2021)

finalmente una figa a cantare l'inno e bene, no quello dell'anno scorso..


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

nella fretta si è dimenticata le braghe, ci stà


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2021)

Ecthelion;2340735 ha scritto:


> Orrenda interpretazione dell'inno nazionale.


Per me in certe occasioni dovrebbero invitare una grande voce, tipo un tenore o un soprano. Però ricordando l'orrenda prestazione di quello lì lo scorso anno, Sergio che vinse Amici, e messo lì solo perchè nero ed in periodo di BLM, che fu un disastro, questa esibizione è oro. Almeno è stata intonata.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Maggio 2021)

Volassero più crociati possibili...


----------



## Masanijey (19 Maggio 2021)

Un commento al di là della partita e di chi sta giocando. Ma che spettacolo è sentire il pubblico? In due minuti mi ha fatto ricordare di chi sono i veri protagonisti dello sport.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2021)

Buffone


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Maggio 2021)

Subito cavalli al galoppo


----------



## pazzomania (19 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2340738 ha scritto:


> nella fretta si è dimenticata le braghe, ci stà



Annalisa usa sempre e solo minigonne inguinali.
Io me la bomberei giorno e notte.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Maggio 2021)

De ligt è un cesso ,85 mln, ma quanto e scarso.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Maggio 2021)

Comunque altro sport con il pubblico.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2021)

Questi già due occasioni 5 minuti e come facciamo a batterli


----------



## Mika (19 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2340749 ha scritto:


> Comunque altro sport con il pubblico.



Dopo un anno di non sentire cori e nulla, mi fa strano sentire quel poco pubblico che c'è.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Maggio 2021)

Chiesa solito simulatore dimmè.


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Maggio 2021)

Chiesa si è già tuffato alla prima occasione.
Lo farà altre 178 volte nella partita.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2340751 ha scritto:


> Dopo un anno di non sentire cori e nulla, mi fa strano sentire quel poco pubblico che c'è.



Già.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Maggio 2021)

Gli sparerei a Bonucci , che uomo di m..


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2021)

Bonucci: Romero non fare il fenomeno!
Romero: Zi padrone


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2021)

ritmi alti, speriamo si stanchino


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Maggio 2021)

Ci vorrebbero i supplementari,ma la "faranno" finire prima.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Maggio 2021)

Roten1896;2340758 ha scritto:


> ritmi alti, speriamo si stanchino



Punterei più a stiramenti che stanchezza, fidati.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

ma perchè bonucci è finito in panchina? è comunque meglio di quel cesso di chiellini..


----------



## pazzomania (19 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2340761 ha scritto:


> ma perchè bonucci è finito in panchina? è comunque meglio di quel cesso di chiellini..



Semi rotto


----------



## RickyKaka22 (19 Maggio 2021)

Come facciamo a tenere Zapata con Calabria domenica...troppo forte fisicamente...ha trascinato de light come fosse un bambino


----------



## Hellscream (19 Maggio 2021)

Quelli della Rai non possono dire che era rigore? È vietato?


----------



## ARKANA (19 Maggio 2021)

bene bene rigore non dato alla dea, ancora un paio e magari vittoria della coppa da parte delle juve e domenica si scansano loro magari


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Maggio 2021)

"Problemi nell'auricolare del quarto uomo" ... non riesce a sentire gli ordini di Agnelli e Nedved in tribuna.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Maggio 2021)

Palla piena LOL


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

arbitraggio vergognoso per ora


----------



## 7vinte (19 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2340768 ha scritto:


> arbitraggio vergognoso per ora



Un assaggio di cosa vedremo domenica temo, almeno a Bologna


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2021)

La Juve è ridicola, riesce a rimanere viva solo grazie agli arbitraggi, fosse un altra squadra finiva al settimo posto quest'anno.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Maggio 2021)

Noi comunque questi ritmi non li reggiamo mai...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2021)

Arrivo in ritardo, permettetemi di aggiungermi sui viva la figa ad Annalisa che mi devo ancora riprendere dopo il travione nel topic di Cenerentola


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2340771 ha scritto:


> Noi comunque questi ritmi non li reggiamo mai...



Domenica catenaccio totale e contropiede, è l'unico modo.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Maggio 2021)

Che rabbia ancora che dobbiamo perdere il posto CL per sti scappati di casa


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2340772 ha scritto:


> Arrivo in ritardo, permettetemi di aggiungermi sui viva la figa ad Annalisa che mi devo ancora riprendere dopo il travione nel topic di Cenerentola



Tra poco ci saranno più notizie sui Travioni che sul Covid.


----------



## dottor Totem (19 Maggio 2021)

La juve è in netta difficoltà, anche se l'arbitro sta facendo di tutto per favorirla.


----------



## Igor91 (19 Maggio 2021)

Io spero solo che la Juve vinca rubando ..... Perché l'Atalanta poi potrebbe impacchettargli un bel regalo.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Maggio 2021)

Hanno corso più loro in 20 minuti che noi nell'ultima partita col Cagliari


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2021)

Speriamo in una vittoria l'adorata dei gobbi così magari si scansano


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2021)

Pessina comunque lo riprenderei molto meglio di quel bidone turco o Castajejo


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2021)

Speriamo in una bella rapina a mano armata dei gobbi al 120esimo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

pessina non è peggio di turca è.......

a proposito vedere zapata per capire come deve giocare una punta. roba che ibra si sogna a mio parere. leao o rebic neanche li nomino.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2340788 ha scritto:


> pessina non è peggio di turca è.......
> 
> a proposito vedere zapata per capire come deve giocare una punta. roba che ibra si sogna a mio parere. leao o rebic neanche li nomino.



Ci sono anche 20 anni di differenza eh....


----------



## uolfetto (19 Maggio 2021)

La mia idea fin dall'inizio è che sarebbe stato un dominio atalanta e poi avrebbe vinto la juve a chulo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

in questo gol ci sono tipo 3 falli ahahahahaahahahah


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2021)

Che sedere sta Juve...Comunque ci poteva stare il fallo di Cuadrado.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Maggio 2021)

I soliti ladri


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2021)

Finita


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2021)

Siamo ai livelli del calcio bulgaro stasera.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2021)

Kulucoso 1-0


----------



## ARKANA (19 Maggio 2021)

Meglio di così non potevo sperare per il gol della gobba, cuadrado che azzoppa gosens e gol in contropiede ahahahahah


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2021)

Fallo palesissimo ahahhaha

È meraviglioso vedere la succursale derubata


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2021)

Madonna che furto ahahah
Tra Cuadrado che calcia gosens e Ronaldo che la tocca col.braccio...


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2021)

Che ladrata. 
Ma non si vergognano sti bergamaschi a fare la loro succursale?


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

ma dai....... mi pareva anche mani di cristina da terra. ma non si può dare sto gol!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2021)

Godo, i leccapiedi dei ladri meritano di essere derubati.


----------



## chicagousait (19 Maggio 2021)

Ma che ladrata è?!?!


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Maggio 2021)

Come si fa a non dare fallo di Cuadrato


----------



## dottor Totem (19 Maggio 2021)

Si fa difficile per l'atalanta. 

Grande gol di kulusevski comunque.


----------



## meteoras1982 (19 Maggio 2021)

Gosens mezzo infortunato ottimo in ottica Milan


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

speriamo che gosens debba amputarsela quella gamba li....


----------



## ARKANA (19 Maggio 2021)

meteoras1982;2340810 ha scritto:


> Gosens mezzo infortunato ottimo in ottica Milan



Il prossimo della lista speriamo sia zapata


----------



## Mika (19 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2340808 ha scritto:


> Come si fa a non dare fallo di Cuadrato



Beh abbiamo visto contro l'Inter come si fa a non dare in fallo di Cuadrado, anzi come dare un rigore su Cuadrado su un suo fallo! Che domande fai!


----------



## pazzomania (19 Maggio 2021)

Dai dai ancora un paio di furtarelli e siamo in CL


----------



## Snake (19 Maggio 2021)

bisogna sperare in una ladrata storica ai danni dell'atalanta stasera e siamo già a buon punto, credo sia l'unico modo per farli scansare domenica


----------



## gabri65 (19 Maggio 2021)

Il punto è che i servi sono talmente mentecatti e decerebrati che, anche se vengono derubati a loro volta, a noi la faranno comunque pagare, per sfogarsi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2021)

L'ideale sarebbe:
- Atalanata che gioca a mille per ribaltare 2-1
- Ladrata dei gobbi al 95° per farli incavolare e allungare ai supplementari
- Supplementari faticosissimi dove si stirano tutti.


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2340816 ha scritto:


> Il punto è che i servi sono talmente mentecatti e decerebrati che, anche se vengono derubati a loro volta, a noi la faranno comunque pagare, per sfogarsi.



.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2021)

Ahahah lestofanti spa. Chi c&#8217;era al var, Bocelli?


----------



## Hellscream (19 Maggio 2021)

38 minuti di lodi ai ladri per motivi sconosciuti... ah no, per servilismo.


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2021)

Cmq dall'ultimo replay Ronaldo non la rocca col.braccio, in ogni caso per me era falllo su gosens


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2340791 ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche 20 anni di differenza eh....



ma è ovvio che anche solo 5 anni fa non c'era storia. io parlo attualmente


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2021)

Segna come un maialone sto malinovskiEA


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2021)

1-1 Malicoso


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2021)

Gol Atalanta


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2021)

Difficile che la vincano anche con i furti. 
Troppo forte l'Atalanta.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2021)

Ora glielo annullano...


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2021)

Pareggio meritatissimo! Juve oscena fin qui.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Maggio 2021)

1-1!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2021)

Ecco lì, l'Atalanta la ribalta poi servirà nuova ladrata per pareggiare.


----------



## sacchino (19 Maggio 2021)

Una delle due non finisce in 11.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2340828 ha scritto:


> Pareggio meritatissimo! Juve oscena fin qui.



Ma come, in telecronaca hanno detto che è una juve COMPLETAMENTE diversa dalle ultime uscite molli! Com'è possibile?


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2021)

Se questi sono i ritmi domenica non presentiamoci nemmeno.


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2021)

E noi dovremmo andare a Bergamo a battere questi? Buonanotte....


----------



## 7vinte (19 Maggio 2021)

LOL questi paragonano l'intervento di Cuadrado ad un tentativo di fallo di Rabiot su Freuler in vantaggio


----------



## Manue (19 Maggio 2021)

Sto pensando ad Atalanta Milan...
non vinceremo manco se ci riposiamo 1 mese se questi tengono sto ritmo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

7vinte;2340837 ha scritto:


> LOL questi paragonano l'intervento di Cuadrado ad un tentativo di fallo di Rabiot su Freuler in vantaggio



assurdo......... su rabiot non c'è niente.
gosino si è rotto un piede......ahhahahahahahaha


----------



## Hellscream (19 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2340835 ha scritto:


> Se questi sono i ritmi domenica non presentiamoci nemmeno.



Probabilmente stasera anche i più ottimisti apriranno gli occhi. Vanno al quadruplo di noi.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Maggio 2021)

Comunque scherzi a parte, più che a infortuni/rabbia/stanchezza, bisogna sperare che una finale e magari anche una vittoria, lasci l' Atalanta un po down e scarica sopratutto a livello nervoso.

Avremmo sicuramente un compito più facile domenica


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2021)

Per ora la Juve è stata tritata


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2021)

Bella partita comunque


----------



## Masanijey (19 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2340817 ha scritto:


> L'ideale sarebbe:
> - Atalanata che gioca a mille per ribaltare 2-1
> - Ladrata dei gobbi al 95° per farli incavolare e allungare ai supplementari
> - Supplementari faticosissimi dove si stirano tutti.



Ahahah! In effetti sarebbe uno spettacolo! Magari con un paio di giocatori dell'Atalanta rotti


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2340840 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente stasera anche i più ottimisti apriranno gli occhi. Vanno al quadruplo di noi.



In tutto l'anno questi ritmi al Milan forse li ho visti solo contro il Torino nel girone di andata


----------



## David Drills (19 Maggio 2021)

Dite quello che volete ma l'Atalanta è splendida


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2021)

Doping VS furti vince il doping, e pensate quando la Juve usava entrambi i metodi


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2340813 ha scritto:


> Beh abbiamo visto contro l'Inter come si fa a non dare in fallo di Cuadrado, anzi come dare un rigore su Cuadrado su un suo fallo! Che domande fai!



Effettivamente..... ma li odio cosi tanto che mi si annebbia la mente


----------



## dottor Totem (19 Maggio 2021)

Sicuramente a livello individuale questa atalanta non è niente di che, a livello di squadra una tra le prime in europa. Viaggiano a velocità al limite del credibile.


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Maggio 2021)

Comunque come scrissi una volta, se mostri alieni bavosi invadessero la Terra e la Juve giocasse una partita per salvare il pianeta, tiferei con piacere per i mostri alieni.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Maggio 2021)

dottor Totem;2340851 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente a livello individuale questa atalanta non è niente di che, a livello di squadra una tra le prime in europa. Viaggiano a velocità al limite del credibile.



Quelli dell'Atalanta a fine carriera dovrebbero chiedere direttamente la sepoltura, o rischiano di farsi una vita da disabili, dopo tutte le bombe e le velocità da fuorigiri che tengono.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2021)

Cuadrado andrebbe radiato. 
Per un calcio migliore. 
Uomo veramente di emme.

La signorina silvani.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2021)

Non vinceremo mai contro questi.. ma si sapeva il match point lo abbiamo buttato nel cesso. Ma tutto ok abbiamo migliorato la media punti della scorsa stagione


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Maggio 2021)

Bombe o non bombe(bombe),questi giocano un'altro sport rispetto a noi.


----------



## mabadi (19 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2340768 ha scritto:


> arbitraggio vergognoso per ora



pro Juve?


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2021)

Se l'atalanta contro di noi dovesse tenere questo ritmo facciamo prima se ci portiamo il pallone da casa.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2340840 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente stasera anche i più ottimisti apriranno gli occhi. Vanno al quadruplo di noi.



Verissimo pero al di là del ritmo tremendo mi colpisce molto i movimento precisi , il loro gioco corale. A volte mettono dei palloni in certi zoni del campo senza nemmeno guardare sapendo che ci sarà qualcuno alla raccolta. Una squadra in modo orologeria svizzera, una precisione e una disciplina assoluta.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Maggio 2021)

Che squadra spettacolare l’Atalanta. Complimenti a loro per aver creato questo mostro dal nulla e con nulla se non le idee. 

Che sfortuna che il nostro progetto è iniziato in concomitanza con l’ascesa di questi, veramente peccato. Altrimenti gli avrei augurato il meglio. Dopo le rumbe che ci hanno dato non li sopporto minimamente, ma che spettacolo meraviglioso stanno dando.

Partita stupenda comunque


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Maggio 2021)

David Drills;2340847 ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete ma l'Atalanta è splendida


Splendida........ma da fastidio a tanti anche ai milanisti.

Squadra meravigliosa con un gioco unico ,e con un monte ingaggio 7 volte 7 meno della Juventus


----------



## pazzomania (19 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2340856 ha scritto:


> Non vinceremo mai contro questi.. ma si sapeva il match point lo abbiamo buttato nel cesso. Ma tutto ok abbiamo migliorato la media punti della scorsa stagione



Non essere pessimista!
Vedremo domenica, secondo me 60-40 per loro, ma si può fare


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Maggio 2021)

Scenario peggiore 1
Juventus Coppa e si qualifica in Champions

Scenario peggiore 2
Atalanta Coppa e domenica gli rende favore battendoci

Scenario migliore
Vanno ai supplementari e rigori si stancano un botto si spaccano tutti domenica vinciamo e ringhio si qualifica


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2021)

La butto li : ma visto che non abbiamo nulla da perdere andare a prendere Gasperini no???
Poi dovremmo ovviamente andare alla ricerca di profili fisici ma qualcuno idoneo già lo abbiamo in rosa.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Maggio 2021)

Mr 31 milioni l'anno fino ad ora da 3, come dalla partita con il Porto. Ma guai a dirlo eh!


----------



## Miracle1980 (19 Maggio 2021)

La Juve vincerà questa coppa Italia e noi batteremo l'Atalanta con 2 gol di scarto. Segnatevelo.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Maggio 2021)

Quello che colpisce è che questi non sentono mai la pressione, a differenza nostra le gambe non tremano. Qualche anno fa non era minimamente così, nel 2018 si vedeva che contro le big si coprivano molto di più. Gasperini sparisci da qui per favore


----------



## __king george__ (19 Maggio 2021)

apprendo ora il risultato e vi chiedo in modo semplice e secco:

è partita vera oppure la juve sta "tirando indietro la gamba" come si vociverava?


----------



## Ambrole (19 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2340862 ha scritto:


> Splendida........ma da fastidio a tanti anche ai milanisti.
> 
> Squadra meravigliosa con un gioco unico ,e con un monte ingaggio 7 volte 7 meno della Juventus



Niente da dire, sono il top.
Peccato che per molti qui, seguire il loro esempio sia una sciocchezza.
Se noi avessimo le loro competenze e organizzazione unite alla nostra potenzialità di generare utili, saremmo uno squadrone in pochi anni. Purtroppo da noi manca pazienza e programmazione e quindi da 10 anni stiamo qui a vivacchiare, sperando in Higuain o in Ibra o biglia etc per arrivare alla Champions, mentre ci è stato chiaramente dimostrato che non sono quello che serve


----------



## gabri65 (19 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2340863 ha scritto:


> Non essere pessimista!
> Vedremo domenica, secondo me 60-40 per loro, ma si può fare



Ma figurati. Gente come Leao e Calhanoglu adesso sarebbero ancora fermi in mezzo al campo chiedendosi quand'è che si tolgono dalle [email protected] questi ballerini impazziti e si batte finalmente il calcio d'inizio.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2340855 ha scritto:


> Cuadrado andrebbe radiato.
> Per un calcio migliore.
> Uomo veramente di emme.
> 
> La signorina silvani.



Hai assolutamente ragione. Il colombiano è un giocatore scorretto come pochi, un cancro calcistico. Purtroppo non ci sono piu buon vecchi Vierchowod o Tassotti.
Aggiungerei Chiesa e Dybala che non scherzano anche loro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2340870 ha scritto:


> apprendo ora il risultato e vi chiedo in modo semplice e secco:
> 
> è partita vera oppure la juve sta "tirando indietro la gamba" come si vociverava?



Per quel che vedo io Juve in bambola e in piedi solo per il solito furto.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2021)

mabadi;2340858 ha scritto:


> pro Juve?




Che domande fai?


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Maggio 2021)

Il sito di Raiplay è indegno. Funziona praticamente solo la pubblicità, per la partita è tutto un lag e un buffering. Che schifo.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2340865 ha scritto:


> La butto li : ma visto che non abbiamo nulla da perdere andare a prendere Gasperini no???
> Poi dovremmo ovviamente andare alla ricerca di profili fisici ma qualcuno idoneo già lo abbiamo in rosa.



Lo dico dal 2017-2018.

Serviva sto uomo di emme.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2340872 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati. Gente come Leao e Calhanoglu adesso sarebbero ancora fermi in mezzo al campo chiedendosi quand'è che si tolgono dalle [email protected] questi ballerini impazziti e si batte finalmente il calcio d'inizio.



Abbiamo anche la carta Pessina in casi estremi di bisogno


----------



## ARKANA (19 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2340870 ha scritto:


> apprendo ora il risultato e vi chiedo in modo semplice e secco:
> 
> è partita vera oppure la juve sta "tirando indietro la gamba" come si vociverava?



È una partita vera, ovviamente rigore non dato alla dea e gol della juve fatto in contropiede con fallo su gosens da parte di cuadrado, a parte questo la differenza tra le 2 è abissale, l'Atalanta va a 100 km/h e la Juve a 2, ma non perchè abbia "tirato indietro la gamba" ma semplicemente perchè sono più scarsi e non reggono il ritmo


----------



## JoKeR (19 Maggio 2021)

Ecthelion;2340877 ha scritto:


> Il sito di Raiplay è indegno. Funziona praticamente solo la pubblicità, per la partita è tutto un lag e un buffering. Che schifo.



Vergognoso confermo.


----------



## Masanijey (19 Maggio 2021)

"Vedendo il replay questo sarebbe rigore, ma secondo i protocolli attuali non è un episodio da Var..". Non l'ho capita


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

mabadi;2340858 ha scritto:


> pro Juve?



eh be...


----------



## Ambrole (19 Maggio 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2340860 ha scritto:


> Verissimo pero al di là del ritmo tremendo mi colpisce molto i movimento precisi , il loro gioco corale. A volte mettono dei palloni in certi zoni del campo senza nemmeno guardare sapendo che ci sarà qualcuno alla raccolta. Una squadra in modo orologeria svizzera, una precisione e una disciplina assoluta.



Esatto, altro che bombe e stupidate simili, questi hanno un gran gioco corale


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2340865 ha scritto:


> La butto li : ma visto che non abbiamo nulla da perdere andare a prendere Gasperini no???
> Poi dovremmo ovviamente andare alla ricerca di profili fisici ma qualcuno idoneo già lo abbiamo in rosa.



tomori, theo kessie e benna a star larghi, gli altri mi sembrano inadatti..


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2021)

Ma quale punizione per la Juve? Mah.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Maggio 2021)

Per me era rigore netto


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Maggio 2021)

Impressionante la difesa palla uomo a uomo del atalanta, sanno sempre intraporsi fra palla ed avversario, meraviglioso.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2021)

Ecthelion;2340877 ha scritto:


> Il sito di Raiplay è indegno. Funziona praticamente solo la pubblicità, per la partita è tutto un lag e un buffering. Che schifo.


Durante le partite è uno schifo e conta che l'anno prossimo sarà streaming quasi tutta la serie A. Spero che Sky e DAZN facciano un accordo, per mettere dei canali DAZN aggiuntivi su Sky.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2340896 ha scritto:


> Durante le partite è uno schifo e conta che l'anno prossimo sarà streaming quasi tutta la serie A. Spero che Sky e DAZN facciano un accordo, per mettere dei canali DAZN aggiuntivi su Sky.



Io ho dovuto accendere la tv da letto... col pc stavo bestemmiando, come sempre su raiplay durante le partite.
VERGOGNOSI.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

comunque si partita vera, si vede che sono sicuri della fedeltà dei sudditi e della terna di domenica.


----------



## kipstar (19 Maggio 2021)

per l'atteggiamento dell'atalanta domenica non dipende da questa partita in nessun modo....


andranno a 1000


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Maggio 2021)

Ambrole;2340871 ha scritto:


> Niente da dire, sono il top.
> Peccato che per molti qui, seguire il loro esempio sia una sciocchezza.
> Se noi avessimo le loro competenze e organizzazione unite alla nostra potenzialità di generare utili, saremmo uno squadrone in pochi anni. Purtroppo da noi manca pazienza e programmazione e quindi da 10 anni stiamo qui a vivacchiare, sperando in Higuain o in Ibra o biglia etc per arrivare alla Champions, mentre ci è stato chiaramente dimostrato che non sono quello che serve



Quoto con il sangue quello che hai detto.

Ma è meglio prenderli per dopati, così ci sentiamo un po meno inferiori.


----------



## R41D3N (19 Maggio 2021)

Qualcosa mi dice che i gobbi la sfangano


----------



## JoKeR (19 Maggio 2021)

Partita vera quello che volete, ma gli atalantini in campo e in panchina non polemizzano mai sui falli assurdi fischiati contro o non fischiati a favore.
Stranamente sudditi.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2021)

Ahahahah godo!


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

chiesa è un altro che ha giocato 2 mesi quest'anno nonostante sia forte


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Maggio 2021)

Cuadrado grida prima di cadere


----------



## dottor Totem (19 Maggio 2021)

Chiesa è il Niang bianco.


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Maggio 2021)

E c'era chi schifava Quadrato in estate, solo per come casca era da comprare


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2340895 ha scritto:


> Impressionante la difesa palla uomo a uomo del atalanta, sanno sempre intraporsi fra palla ed avversario, meraviglioso.



Giustissimo! Gioco molto europeo, ambizioso e moderno. Veramente piacevole da vedere.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Maggio 2021)

Mancano 4 giorni ad Atalanta Milan, tranquilli che pure con i supplementari, fisicamente recupererebbero tranquillamente.

Puntiamo al cervello, non al fisico


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Maggio 2021)

Rebic e i trequartisti dovranno essere bravissimi a pulire palla e ad alimentare la ripartenza se vogliamo avere una speranza.


----------



## chicagousait (19 Maggio 2021)

Comunque vada questa partita, gli unici a rimetterci saremo noi


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2340898 ha scritto:


> Io ho dovuto accendere la tv da letto... col pc stavo bestemmiando, come sempre su raiplay durante le partite.
> VERGOGNOSI.



Povero Joker. Non ho questo problema fortunatamente perché me la guardo su BT sport 2 canale inglese. Commentatori veri e appassionati, e sopratutto super partes.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2340865 ha scritto:


> La butto li : ma visto che non abbiamo nulla da perdere andare a prendere Gasperini no???
> Poi dovremmo ovviamente andare alla ricerca di profili fisici ma qualcuno idoneo già lo abbiamo in rosa.



Dovremmo prendere pure Bangsboo,i profili fisici li crea lui.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2340904 ha scritto:


> Quoto con il sangue quello che hai detto.
> 
> Ma è meglio prenderli per dopati, così ci sentiamo un po meno inferiori.



Io invece non sono affatto d'accorto sull'applicabilità di questo modello altrove, specie in un top club, anche se decaduto.

E di dimostrazioni ne abbiamo avute in questi anni... mi spiego:
se sei il Milan, a prescindere che fai schifo da anni, Malinosky e Muriel li devi pagare minimo 25 mln, perchè quella è la somma che ti chiedono (e non ditemi il contrario, guardate quanto abbiamo speso per il Bacca di turno)... zapata te lo vendono a 40 non a 25... perchè? Perchè è così.
Le grandi squadre sono vittime, per colpe loro, di questo stessa sistema: vuoi un giocatore bravo da una medio-piccola? Ti chiediamo cifre assurde;
se sei l'Atalanta puoi stringere relazioni tali da metterti in una posizione di soggezione verso poteri forti, come quello juventino, in cambio di evidenti favori: in primis Romero o le ipervalutazioni di Caldara/Muratore;
la maglia: quella del Milan ha un peso, così come San Siro

Questi sono 3 dei fattori che non permettono certo di applicare il modello Atalanta al Milan.

Ultimo esempio: noi avevamo Pasalic, che a me piaceva pure... ci siamo arrivati prima dell'Atalanta, ma nessuno qua dentro voleva riscattarlo (io sì)... quindi non eravamo così incompetenti... ma il giocatore al Milan non ha reso come all'Atalanta e la cifra che da noi voleva il Chelsea non era certo la stessa.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Maggio 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2340917 ha scritto:


> Povero Joker. Non ho questo problema fortunatamente perché me la guardo su BT sport 2 canale inglese. Commentatori veri e appassionati, e sopratutto super partes.



La danno anche su YouTube nel canale della Serie A.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Maggio 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2340913 ha scritto:


> Giustissimo! Gioco molto europeo, ambizioso e moderno. Veramente piacevole da vedere.



Corrono e coprono in modo completamente diverso dagli altri, ma questo e capito da pochi


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2340920 ha scritto:


> La danno anche su YouTube nel canale della Serie A.



Vero Bucia  . Il tubo ha spesso trasmesso le gare di Coppa Italia quest"anno.


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2021)

Dajeeeeeeeeee! Chiesa!


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Maggio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2340912 ha scritto:


> E c'era chi schifava Quadrato in estate, solo per come casca era da comprare



Da noi non gliene avrebbero fischiato nemmeno 1.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2021)

Finita


----------



## Ambrole (19 Maggio 2021)

dottor Totem;2340911 ha scritto:


> Chiesa è il Niang bianco.



Chiesa è un giocatore strepitoso.


----------



## R41D3N (19 Maggio 2021)

Lo avevo detto io


----------



## Dexter (19 Maggio 2021)

Niente, non posso seguire la partita perché RaiPlay si blocca ogni minuto. Con una connessione che va a 150 mega. Canone ben speso


----------



## ARKANA (19 Maggio 2021)

dottor Totem;2340911 ha scritto:


> Chiesa è il Niang bianco.



Sarà, ma io un azione così a quello originale non l ho mai vista fare


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2340923 ha scritto:


> Corrono e coprono in modo completamente diverso dagli altri, ma questo e capito da pochi



Boh, io credo che almeno qui sul forum c'é ne siamo resi conto tutti  , basta vedere la reazione al pareggio con l'Atalanta.


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Maggio 2021)

Sì proprio si chiama "la fortuna"


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Maggio 2021)

L'Atalanta la si può battere,col gioco o con i singoli come sta' facendo la fogna,peccato che noi non abbiamo ne gioco che li impensierisca ne singoli.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Maggio 2021)

C'è solo un modo per andare in Champions, un suicidio di Gattuso col Verona... Queste due domenica vinceranno facile.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Maggio 2021)

Comunque l' Atalanta è scoppiata, è durata un tempo.
Dai dai


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2340920 ha scritto:


> La danno anche su YouTube nel canale della Serie A.



Ma grazie!!!


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2340919 ha scritto:


> Io invece non sono affatto d'accorto sull'applicabilità di questo modello altrove, specie in un top club, anche se decaduto.
> 
> E di dimostrazioni ne abbiamo avute in questi anni... mi spiego:
> se sei il Milan, a prescindere che fai schifo da anni, Malinosky e Muriel li devi pagare minimo 25 mln, perchè quella è la somma che ti chiedono (e non ditemi il contrario, guardate quanto abbiamo speso per il Bacca di turno)... zapata te lo vendono a 40 non a 25... perchè? Perchè è così.
> ...



Si sono d'accordo, ma questo con il modo di giocare non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Snake (19 Maggio 2021)

cioè alla fine non andremo noi in champions e siamo gli unici ad averli asfaltati


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

l'atalanta non corre più.
o son stufi o devono rendere la vittoria in campionato....


----------



## GP7 (19 Maggio 2021)

Hateboer unico anello debole. E Gasp lo toglie con colpevole ritardo.


----------



## bmb (19 Maggio 2021)

Questi invertebrati bergamosci hanno piegato la testa sia stasera che domenica. Non sono riusciti a comprare neanche questa coppetta e domenica sera chineranno comunque la testa.


----------



## bmb (19 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2340941 ha scritto:


> l'atalanta non corre più.
> o son stufi o devono rendere la vittoria in campionato....



Hanno alzato il piede perché se non si impegnano al 110% domenica addio favori.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2021)

Quando si sono incontrate a Bergamo in campionato avevo detto che chi prendeva i 3 punti lì perdeva la Coppa Italia


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2021)

Dai dai dai, fare il 3 a 1 e poi saltellargli in faccia.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2340923 ha scritto:


> Corrono e coprono in modo completamente diverso dagli altri, ma questo e capito da pochi



Come lo sai bene ci vuole tantissimo lavoro, tantissma fatica per arrivare a questo livello di organizzazione e di fluidità nel gioco. Sono ore di tattica sul campo , di concentrazione e di dedizione. Secondo me è un gioco che si puo svillupare solo con giovani affamati. Difficilmente il campione puo reggere gli allenamenti di Gasperini.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2340939 ha scritto:


> Si sono d'accordo, ma questo con il modo di giocare non c'entra nulla.



C'entra eccome.... secondo me


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Maggio 2021)

Mah...a me sembra l'atalanta ce la stia mettendo tutta onestamente


----------



## JoKeR (19 Maggio 2021)

Complimenti, anche quest'anno non vincono nulla, ma faranno i caroselli per il secondo posto domenica sera.

Che falliti. Sono serio, che falliti. Contro la peggior Juve degli ultimi 10 anni non ci stanno capendo nulla nella ripresa.

PS: primo gol juve da annullare e rigore negato, giusto così.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Maggio 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2340947 ha scritto:


> Come lo sai bene ci vuole tantissimo lavoro, tantissma fatica per arrivare a questo livello di organizzazione e di fluidità nel gioco. Sono ore di tattica sul campo , di concentrazione e di dedizione. Secondo me è un gioco che si puo svillupare solo con giovani affamati. Difficilmente il campione puo reggere gli allenamenti di Gasperini.



Hanno 2 punti piu di noi, su.

A leggere il forum loro sono dopati e con un genio in panchina.

Noi un branco di smidollati e un perdente in panchina.

2 punti.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2021)

Comunque bravissimo Gasperini, all'Atalanta
Ma in una big non ci starebbe MAI, i trofei non li vince


----------



## Ambrole (19 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2340950 ha scritto:


> Complimenti, anche quest'anno non vincono nulla, ma faranno i caroselli per il secondo posto domenica sera.
> 
> Che falliti. Sono serio, che falliti. Contro la peggior Juve degli ultimi 10 anni non ci stanno capendo nulla nella ripresa.
> 
> PS: primo gol juve da annullare e rigore negato, giusto così.



Falliti??? Secondi in campionato, da tre anni in Champions, lomscorso anno per poco non fanno il numero col PSG.
Tu vaneggi.
Loro con lo stipendio di Ibra ci fanno una squadra che ci spezza in due.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Maggio 2021)

Come sempre nel calcio, sono i risultati che parlano.

Una Juventus, in un'annata disastrosa, probabilmente porta a casa 2 trofei + la qualificazione champions.

Ma per i dirigenti Milan va tutto bene, "siamo in crescita" blabla.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2021)

Ormai è fatta per la Juventus


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2021)

sono sicuro che i giornalisti nel post partita chiederanno a gran voce a Gasperini se ha intenzione di consolarsi col secondo posto


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Maggio 2021)

Ambrole;2340953 ha scritto:


> Falliti??? Secondi in campionato, da tre anni in Champions, lomscorso anno per poco non fanno il numero col PSG.
> Tu vaneggi.
> Loro con lo stipendio di Ibra ci fanno una squadra che ci spezza in due.



Esattamente. Niente da dire su questa spietata analisi.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2021)

ahahahahahaha Massa


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2340954 ha scritto:


> Come sempre nel calcio, sono i risultati che parlano.
> 
> Una Juventus, in un'annata disastrosa, probabilmente porta a casa 2 trofei + la qualificazione champions.
> 
> Ma per i dirigenti Milan va tutto bene, "siamo in crescita" blabla.



va be rubano tutto.


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2021)

Atalantini furenti, dajeeeeee

Adesso un bel rigorino inventato per chiuderla.


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2021)

Speriamo in una bella rissa.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2021)

Benissimo, benissimo, continuate a picchiarvi, dajeeeeeee


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Maggio 2021)

Roten1896;2340956 ha scritto:


> sono sicuro che i giornalisti nel post partita chiederanno a gran voce a Gasperini se ha intenzione di consolarsi col secondo posto



Non c'è alcun dubbio.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2021)

Si sta mettendo male. La rivolta degli schiavi?


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Maggio 2021)

3 gol con la Juventus
7 con il Torino 
Per non farne nemmeno 1 con chi avremmo dovuto farlo e anzi rischiare di prenderli 

Ma come si fa a essere così ridicoli?

Se non entriamo è anche giusto e non c'entrano i complotti


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Maggio 2021)

Ora anche i bookmakers ci daranno come sfavoriti contro la Scansatalanta


----------



## bmb (19 Maggio 2021)

Nel secondo tempo sono scoppiati, come dicevo ieri, se non ci prendono sotto il primo tempo,abbiamo buone possibilità.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Maggio 2021)

Imbarazzante come l'Atalanta con quei giocatori sia questa squadra. Pasalic, Freuler, Malinovsky, Djimsiti, Palomino, De Roon. Imbarazzante, ma dimostra che il calcio non é solo fatto di spese folli e di campioni.


----------



## bmb (19 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2340964 ha scritto:


> Si sta mettendo male. La rivolta degli schiavi?



Speravo in quello, nella rissa. Ma finirà tutto ad abbracci e sorrisini.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Maggio 2021)

Ambrole;2340953 ha scritto:


> Falliti??? Secondi in campionato, da tre anni in Champions, lomscorso anno per poco non fanno il numero col PSG.
> Tu vaneggi.
> Loro con lo stipendio di Ibra ci fanno una squadra che ci spezza in due.



Sei tu che vaneggi.
Ho già risposto a rossonero71 sul perchè sono lì.
Con la peggior juve di sempre hanno fatto 1 tiro nella ripresa.

Sono migliori noi? Si.
Però dovrebbero vincere qualcosa... o no?


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2021)

Muriel, Zapata e Ilicic stanno aspettando domenica a cl.bknare qualcosa, ovviamente


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2340964 ha scritto:


> Si sta mettendo male. La rivolta degli schiavi?



Ma perché lo chiamate schiavi o servi? Io non riesco a capire 

Cosa avranno mai fatto?


----------



## JoKeR (19 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2340972 ha scritto:


> Ma perché lo chiamate schiavi o servi? Io non riesco a capire
> 
> Cosa avranno mai fatto?



Ma vivi sulla luna?
Dove eri nel 2019?


----------

